# FR: Ask them! - impératif



## natroshkida

I have a couple questions on how to use impératif properly.

1) If I wanted to say "ask them" (in the context of asking someones friends) would the correct way be:
"Demande-ils" or "Demande-leurs" or is it something different?

[...]


Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## itka

natroshkida said:


> 1) If I wanted to say "ask them" (in the context of asking someones friends) would the correct way be:
> "Demande-ils" or "Demande-leurs" or is it something different?


After an imperative, you must use the emphatic pronouns (I don't know how you call them) : moi, toi, lui, nous, vous, leur.
so :_ "Demande-leur !"_

[...]


----------



## natroshkida

Oh wow I was off.
Thank you very much!


----------



## Ankhnesmerira

Bonjour a tous.
Comment est-ce que l'on dit: "ask them!" (ordering someone to ask some other people)

apparemment, on peut dire "demande-eux" ou "demande-leur" selon qu'il y a déjà une référence précédente a "them" de le contexte. 

merci d'avance.


----------



## itka

Ankhnesmerira said:


> Bonjour a tous.
> Comment est-ce que l'on dit: "ask them!" (ordering someone to ask some other people)
> 
> apparemment, on peut dire "demande-eux" ou "demande-leur" selon qu'il y a déjà une référence précédente a "them" de le contexte.
> 
> merci d'avance.


----------



## quinoa

Yes, "Demande leur!" and you can insist :"Demande leur, à eux!" but this is colloquial


----------



## Maître Capello

quinoa said:


> Yes, "Demande leur!"


You miss the hyphen, which is compulsory: _Demande*-*leur !_


----------



## quinoa

Yes, of course!


----------



## Koneko

Bonjour,
en fonction du contexte et du registre (soutenu ou non), on peut aussi écrire "demande-le-leur".


----------



## davlyn7

I need some help please with the use of demander and  pronouns: *Which of the following, if any, is correct?*

Demandez à leur de le traduire
Demandez-leur.......
Demadez à eux.....
Demandez-eux.......


Many thanks

Davlyn7


----------



## LILOIA

_demandez-leur_ is the only possible way.
leur est un pronom personnel 3e pers. pluriel complément d'objet indirect
eux est un pronom personnel renforcé 3e pers. pluriel (après une proposition : ex. chez eux)


----------



## davlyn7

*Many thanks*. 
Does one never use *"demander **à" *with a *pronoun* as one would with a *noun*?* eg. Demandez à Paul
*Davlyn7*
*


----------



## rubia5

the use of this verb is demander une chose ( direct object) a une personne (indirect object - lui, leur)  You can use the proper noun - Demandez a Paul - but you must use the preposition a


----------



## itka

davlyn7 said:


> *Many thanks*.
> Does one never use *"demander **à" *with a *pronoun* as one would with a *noun*?* eg. Demandez à Paul
> *Davlyn7*
> *


It would be possible only if you want to emphasize strongly the person you're addressing, but that way, you need to use first the right pronoun :
_"Demandez-lui, à* lui* !"
"Demandez-leur, à *eux *!"_


----------



## davlyn7

Thank you very much to all of you - this is all very helpful


----------



## Rallino

LILOIA said:


> _demandez-leur_ is the only possible way.
> leur est un pronom personnel 3e pers. pluriel complément d'objet indirect
> eux est un pronom personnel renforcé 3e pers. pluriel (après une proposition : ex. chez eux)



Why is it the only possible way?

We say *Je te parle* and* je parle à toi* all right. So I'm assuming we can also say: *je demande à eux*.

Is it wrong to do that in imperative? Can't we say: _demandez à eux?_


----------



## LILOIA

I'm afraid we don't say : "Je parle à toi", neither "je demande à eux".


----------



## Rallino

LILOIA said:


> I'm afraid we don't say : "Je parle à toi", neither "je demande à eux".



I see. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------

